# Theory of Machines



## عمراياد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

Theory of Machines
By R.S. Khurmi, J.K. Gupta

Publisher: Chand (S.) & Co Ltd ,India 
Number Of Pages: 1071 
Publication Date: 2005-08-01 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 812192524X 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9788121925242 


: Product Description 

Including colour plates, this work serves as a textbook for students of B Tech. It covers: Kinematics of Motion; Simple Harmonic Motion; Velocity in mechanisms; Friction; Belt and Rope drives; Toothed gearing; Gear trains; gyroscopic couple; Turning Moment; Brakes; Govenors; Steam engine valves; Reversing gears; Reciprocating massses; and more.


Nopassword 14MB PDF Digital coloured 
​



Press


Here




:20:
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب جميل ..
شاكر ومقدر لك ما تقوم به من جهد ..
مهندس عمر إياد ..
وفقك الله .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## عمراياد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يادكتور لمرورك العطر

وانت بألف خير
تقبل الله طاعاتك 

تقديري


----------



## د.محبس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Theory of Machines
By R.S. Khurmi, J.K. Gupta

كتاب جيد وتستحق التقدير*


----------



## عمراياد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مرورك وكلامك حضرة الدكتور الكريم هو افضل تقدير لي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ، فعلا الكتاب جيد ، جزيت خيرا.


----------



## م زايد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كثيرا ما بحثت عن هذا الكتاب
ولكنها فرصة سعيدة أن أجده عن طريقك يا مهندس عمر
نرجو منك المزيد ووفقك الله لفعل الخير.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمراياد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم لمروركم الكريم

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## engineer sameer (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا أخونا عمر على هذه التحفة.


----------



## عمراياد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم لمرورك العطر


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا لجهودك اخي عمر 
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عمراياد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا لمروركِ العطر

ودي


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخى الكريم
ان هذا الكتاب يعتبر من الكتب الجيده والتى لها سمعه طيبه فى ميكانيكا الالات عموما
واعتقد ان معظم المهندسين يعرفوا هذا الكتاب جيدا ولكن هارد كوبى 
واظن ان الكتاب لما يبقى موجود سوف كوبى دا شىء هايل وكمان موضوع حصرى


----------



## عمراياد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخ عادل على المرور والنصيحة الطيبه

تحياتي


----------



## tarekgad (6 ديسمبر 2009)

نريد كتاب theory of machine for ballany


----------



## mazenk15 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن لو تكرمت بتحديد رابط جديد


----------



## عمراياد (21 أغسطس 2010)

ان شاء الله ساحمله على رابط اخر 

تحيتي


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أغسطس 2010)

very thanks 4 you


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير 
فعلا اختيار موفق و لكن انا لما حاولت تنزيل الكتاب وجدته اكسبايرد ياريت تتكرم وتعيد تحمبله
و بالمناسبة انا اول مرة اقتنيت هذا الكتاب سنة 1984 من معرض الكتاب و كان السبب ان اخوة في معهد الكفاية الانتاجية بالزقازيق طلبوا من ان اشرح لهم المادة و انا طبعا لم يكن يدور بخلدي ان يلجأ لي احد في هذه المادة بالذات
وكان قد درسها لي المرحوم الاستاذ العلامة الدكتور محمد عفيفيالعام 1970 و كنت عامل كشكول للاسف اخذه استاذ من عين شمس و لم يرجعه لي
و كان الحل معرض الكتاب و لم يعجبني غير كتاب كورمي 
و كانت النتيجة مذهله و الحمد لله ، فاللغه بسيطة و طريقته نظام الخطوة خطوة و رسومات واضحة و رغم ان الورق كان جرايد كان ثمنه عشرة جنيهات 
جزاكم الله كل خير
كما يوجد كتاب من ترجمة المرحوم الدكتور صلاح المهدي و الناشر دار الجامعات على ما اذكر ياريت حد يكون عنده نسخة بحملها بي دي اف


----------



## فتحى هانى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ا بعد اذنكم عايز واحد يشرح ميكانيكا force -moment and couple


----------



## MachineDoctor (27 نوفمبر 2010)

للأسف الرابط لا يعمل أخي


----------



## المثيبي نقيل (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد السماوي (12 مايو 2011)

لو تكرمت اخي بوضع رابط جديد ....نكون شاكرين لك هذه الهدية الثمينة .....بارك الله فيك....


----------



## أحمد السماوي (12 مايو 2011)

بعد البحث والتحري والقيل والقال .....عن أذن سيد عمر وصلة شغالة ....

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DQT3ADZJ


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (17 أبريل 2015)

رابط جديد للكتاب
www.4shared.com/get/f5MlailUce/A_Textbook_of_Machine_Design_b.html


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (20 أبريل 2015)

كتاب مميز ومبسط وفعلا عملي في التعلم ومساهمة مميزة منك اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (2 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ابو انس المصري على رفع الكتاب مره ثانية 
تقديري واحترامي


----------

